# Mark your calendars-June 30th, Texas City Dike Gathering



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

As with any date, I know it will work for some and not for others. As far as I know, there aren't any tournaments that day or other events on the dike. If you haven't been since they have redone it, you will be surprised. It does cost $5 bux to get your vehicle in. Let's meet at the far end, up on the little rise there and have a day of fun and bs'ing. I am checking to see if we can have some shirts made for the event too. The fishing is great there, and there is also a really nice ramp with lots of parking right close to where the gathering is going to be.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in. Will be on the Yellow beast


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

im in


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

If Chris is in, then I am in. lol! 

Maybe we can get out early Chris, slam the Reds for a few hours, then make the gathering. 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

As host of the very first ever TCD gathering I will definitely be there wearing my 2Cool t-shirt from way back then. Looking forward to meeting all the new faces that have come on board.

Steve - Shallow Minded


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

This sounds pretty darn cool! I will plan on being there!

Any word on the hour of the day to get it all started?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll stop by if I'm fishing East bay that day.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

FireEater said:


> If Chris is in, then I am in. lol!
> 
> Maybe we can get out early Chris, slam the Reds for a few hours, then make the gathering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


for sure man...


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Nice touch*



Shallow Minded said:


> As host of the very first ever TCD gathering I will definitely be there wearing my 2Cool t-shirt from way back then.


Everyone should wear their throwback jerseys.... Love to make it, but will will be in Arizona that weekend. bummer....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

McDaniel8402 said:


> This sounds pretty darn cool! I will plan on being there!
> 
> Any word on the hour of the day to get it all started?


These guys are usually there all day......lol, j/k I'm sure Mont will post that soon, over a month away. Last time they showed up early and were there most of the day. Some bring RV's. Can you camp overnight anymore?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You can't camp overnight, but it's OK to bring an RV for the day. I will probably bring mine. As for the time, let's shoot for an 11AM start and play it by ear when we get closer. At least it won't be 28 degrees with a 30 mph wind for this one


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll be there!


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Mont, Brrrrrrr!


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

I would be there but I'll be fishing the East Cape on that day


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Miss Pam and I will try to make it if we possibly can.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:walkingsm :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MEGABITE said:


> :walkingsm :cheers:


Is the band coming? I have 3000 watts of 120VAC if needed. Plus another 2000.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks like a good date for me. Sounds like fun, haven't been on the dike since the rebuild.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Is the band coming? I have 3000 watts of 120VAC if needed. Plus another 2000.


you want me to call my buddies over there with All The Music Gang? They could throw down some beats for us.. 

you are talking about ON the beach right? If so I think I might drag the little Hobie down there..

A


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Haven't been to the dike since it reopened. Where exactly is over the hill and far away? I can pull my camper if there is enough room for multiple units. Sounds like a good alternative to one at #5.

GY


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Down on the end of the dike, there's a small hill made from all the dirt they hauled it. It's no more that 15 feet high, but it's plenty wide and big for us to spread out and have a good time. The Sargasso has been so thick on the beach this year, I thought having it on the Dike would be a better choice. The pavillion is also being rebuilt, but not in time for this event.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm actually off that weekend!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Just an FYI;

You can camp overnight on the TCD now as far as I know, either that or there's a lot of illegal campers out there.

Also, the 50th Annual TC/LM Jaycees tackle time tournament will be going on from June 29th through July 8th.

This is held at the 50/50 Jaycees boat ramp, right next to where the new pavillion will be built, that may be completed prior to the event.

http://tclmjaycees.com/tackletime/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cool, we have a built in fishing tourney too!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Mont said:


> *Mark your calendars-June 30th, Texas City Dike Gathering*


So marked

Yellow Ribbons this year??


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

grayfish said:


> So marked
> 
> Yellow Ribbons this year??


unless I can find some yellow Do Not Cross crime scene tape


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mont said:


> unless I can find some yellow Do Not Cross crime scene tape


The only crime would be to not show up for the most 2cool meeting of the summer.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I remember the one many years ago that was freezing !. I brought the yellow frp poles. I think Mont still uses one of those as a flag pole.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ha, I do still have my yellow flag pole.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cool - I was wondering if 2Coolers ever had social gatherings. How about name tags?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you don't have a shirt with your name on it, name tags work great.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Tiny said:


> http://tclmjaycees.com/tackletime/


Cool! Gotta call them so I can take a money amount to the Firefighters Union so we can sponsor a kids division. Like maybe the Redfish Division this year.

Will not fish it Saturday during the meet up, but will hit it strong Monday/Wednesday/Friday.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

In!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Stuart said:


> I remember the one many years ago that was freezing !. I brought the yellow frp poles. I think Mont still uses one of those as a flag pole.


I wound up with one a them yaller poles myself. It is in the back yard flying a "Texas Flag" wind-sock. I still likes my yaller pole! Thanks Stewart!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*Awesome!*

My husband and I will definitely be there. Very much looking forward to meeting some 2coolers.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

ill try to make it after fishing


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Im in.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Mont said:


> cool, we have a built in fishing tourney too!


Biggest Sheepie wins a sticker??? :birthday2 2cool on the rocks sheepie :whiteshee tourney!!!


----------



## Voodoo Fishing (Apr 25, 2012)

Ill be there!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Right On!!! Sounds like a good time to be had by all!!! Thanks for the giddy-up to make it happen!!!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Got it marked on the calendar.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't make this one . . . will be cooking for the Sentinels of Freedom Benefit at Bubba's - Tiki Island . . . come by since it is in the area . . . wg


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

This thread Needs a Sticky.... shuffling some things aroud so i am pretty sure i can make it. Lets just keep my appearance on the low low, you know, paparazzi and all. oh, and no red carpets! draws unwanted attention


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Its on my calendar.... Looking foward to meeting up with fellow 2Coolers!


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm assuming that this is a bring your own food and drinks kind of thing? Any other suggestion outside of lawn chairs and maybe a canopy.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

im coming!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am bringing a canopy, my EU2000 and a big shop fan to stay cool. There's usually a nice breeze down there too. Let's hope for some good weather.


----------



## fish-tx (Oct 3, 2007)

Should we bring the pits?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Pits are allowed and there's a ton of room on that end to park them. Bring it on!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> im coming!


I'll go to your house and we can ride down there together. :brew:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The city is building a NEW First Ladys Pavillion across from where it used to be now. JFYI Mont.........People are fishing all night so I guess one can camp overnight as well....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Looking forward to it. :wink:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

If I come by boat, how does it work, anchor out and wade in?

I second making this a sticky.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, I've marked the calendar on the wall.

If I show up, don't expect me to remember anybody's name. Heck, I have trouble remembering my own name! 

My mama used to say, "Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most." Now I get it!

Mrs. B


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I will be there.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I may come or I may be fishing, depends on the weather.


I still think we need that casting contest that we thought of way back when... (face shields required any other protection gear is optional) lol


Clint


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I will be there.


YIKES


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> If I come by boat, how does it work, anchor out and wade in?
> 
> I second making this a sticky.


Just use the ramps at the end of the Dike. They are walking distance from the gathering. There are slips to each end where you will not interfere with launchers.

Also, down a bit towards the end on the ramp side is a small beach area that you could beach on and walk up to the gathering.

But beware of both areas as the passing ships will suck the water out and push it in pretty good. So if you use the launch area, make sure the boat cannot slip under a dock when the water is sucked out.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> YIKES


Yep, you've been warned.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> YIKES


Mastercylinder should be easy to spot. He will be the guy arguing with one of the granite rocks.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Shouldn't have a problem with snakes if 24Buds shows up.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Wish I could make it but I'll be at a beach gathering in Hawaii with the Sweeny Boy Scouts.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gee, the Boy Scouts has come a long way. Hawaii? Wow. When I was in the Boy Scouts, we went on a field trip to Hitchcock.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

They've been fundraising for a year and a half to get there. We'll spend the first night aboard the USS Missouri and tour the USS Arizona memorial the next day then fly to Kauai. We'll be on Kauai for a week at a Boy Scout camp and visit the Waimei Canyon, Na Pali Coast and do some snorkeling. We'll be at a Luau on the 4th. After Kauai, we'll fly to the big island for a week camping at Volcano Natl Park. Yep, we try to do a High Adventure trek every four or five years. This should be a good 'un. But, they worked their butts off and earned every dime of the 2k/each it took to pay for it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Looking forward to it. :wink:


Baahhhhaaaaa! Hey road warrior, thanks for the laugh. That's some of the funniest **** I've seen in a while.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Have Colorado Kool Aid, will travel. :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Baahhhhaaaaa! Hey road warrior, thanks for the laugh. That's some of the funniest **** I've seen in a while.


Hey don't be dissin me bro..... Lol:brew:


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't wait....looking forward to it!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Gee, the Boy Scouts has come a long way. Hawaii? Wow. When I was in the Boy Scouts, we went on a field trip to Hitchcock.


But you were in a covered wagon. Lol


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

you promise it wont be like last time?


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like a picture of the slab at Pelican during flounder season!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

We hope to be there! Can't wait...



*j*


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

HarborHustler said:


> you promise it wont be like last time?


I hope you all start staking out the end of TCD on Wednesday night... Last time I went on a Saturday, there was still a crowd from Friday night! haha

Maybe I'll take that Friday off...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I go , someone may have a bounty on me!! I'm not worth much.....bring ur veggies....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We are tenatively set to have a DJ out there to have some jams. I am planning to make a dry run down there Saturay morning on the bike to check things out. With all the rain, it's probably a little muddy but according to the forecast, that shouldn't be a problem by the time of the gathering. Everyone is welcome, and I will have stickers and some patches with me.

If anyone wants to do some tackle swapping, bring a table and go for it.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Now you're a talkin' Mont! I'm flashin' back to the days of RD, Cool Change, David Legate, Hienzerelli, Stargazer, Megabite, Da Flounda Flinga...and of course the drumer from Hell. The one, the only, PhishStix. 

This is shaping up to be a great one. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Now you're a talkin' Mont! I'm flashin' back to the days of RD, Cool Change, David Legate, Hienzerelli, Stargazer, Megabite, Da Flounda Flinga...and of course the drumer from Hell. The one, the only, PhishStix.
> 
> This is shaping up to be a great one. Really looking forward to it.


X2 on The Little River Band!!! got ta have some Cool Change!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

NOCREEK said:


> X2 on The Little River Band!!! got ta have some Cool Change!!


Cool Change is the screen name of one of 2-Cool's old timers. Back a few years ago we used to have jam sessions where the numerous 2-coolers that just happen to be musicians mentioned above provided us untold hours of entertainment. Them was some great times!!

BTW Cool Change chose that screen name because of that LRB song by the same name. He Identifies with it and it is one of his favorites. Yes....he is a cool guy and his pickin' and sangin' is awesome


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

NO GLASS containers allowed out there...bring trash bags for your mess...No open fires, just pits....and please watch for the 25 mph speed zone down the Dike......$5 excess fee to Dike. Before 5am....free


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Cool Change is the screen name of one of 2-Cool's old timers. Back a few years ago we used to have jam sessions where the numerous 2-coolers that just happen to be musicians mentioned above provided us untold hours of entertainment. Them was some great times!!
> 
> BTW Cool Change chose that screen name because of that LRB song by the same name. He Identifies with it and it is one of his favorites. Yes....he is a cool guy and his pickin' and sangin' is awesome


Ahh, the old days. :cop:

Edit: Left, David Legate, center, Rick, CoolChange, me on the right.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

TS Debby expected to drift north then turn west. We could be in for a blow by the end of next week. As it looks like now, it could be reeeeeal windy along the coast for the get together.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I would expect anything less out of a gathering  BTW, I was out there today, and there's plenty of room on that end for all of us.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Now if we could just get a cold front.............................


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

NOAA has the bay forecast laying down on Thursday at this point. 

Here's pics of the area taken this morning.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

A few pics from several years ago. Hope to make a trip by to say hello and have a few beers with some folks. It's a good time to collect and pay some beer debts!!!

Mike


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's in the old pavilion. The new one is where Anitas used to be and it's already framed up and looking sweet.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

need T's? Contact:
[email protected]
He'll make you a deal.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Here's a few pics from some of our jams*

These were some awesome times........

1. David Legate on left. Awesome singer and 12-string picker and Cool Change harmonizin
2. Randy Heinze and Beck
3. Mary legate is 2nd from left, Mark Gunnerson and I think that is Full Stringer in the red sweater
4. Badhabit doin' some wings. Again I think that is Full stringer in the red sweater
5. Miss Pam and me front row center
6. Badhbit and Cool Change
7. RD Wheeldon on the left on lead guitar. This guy is a crazy good picker! Cool Change on right on acoustic guitar and vocals. a great picker and singer!
8. Miss Pam and Mary Legate having a laugh


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The forecast is looking nice. A nice breeze, party cloudy, and barely breaking into the 90's. I can't wait.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anybody have any intentions of dragging out a tube/kneeboard, etc for some goofing off out to the side of the Dike? I'm sure if that would be a decent place for such a thing, just a thought. In water deep enough to not step on any stingrays it may be OK.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I may be bringin' my kayak. I haven't tried it out yet but I ain't too graceful on the sit-on-top kind. I plan to try it out on Thursday and if I can stay on it I'll be bringin' it with me on Saturday.....


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I took my boat out on Clear Lake on Sunday afternoon and rode the kneeboard for a bit. It had been about 12 or 13 years since I rode one last. They are a blast. My boat is a real booger to climb into though. It needs a ladder. If the water is flat calm by the Dike, it wouldn't be a bad place to ride. The lake was pretty bouncy. I got bucked off pretty quickly! haha.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm trying to outsource a nice lookin woman to ride on back,,,, just to make me look good. Things ain't workin out that well. Any help would be greatly appreciated...:slimer:


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm trying to outsource a nice lookin woman to ride on back,,,, just to make me look good. Things ain't workin out that well. Any help would be greatly appreciated...:slimer:


I think my sister is still available


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

So can I bring Jake?? Would like to go fish the surf at sunrise, work from High Island to the South, cross the ferry and cruise to TCD for the event. Gonna turn this dog into a fishing road-hog.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy, I do miss them jamzs. there were a ton of fun.



Walkin' Jack said:


> These were some awesome times........
> 
> 1. David Legate on left. Awesome singer and 12-string picker and Cool Change harmonizin
> 2. Randy Heinze and Beck
> ...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

weimtrainer said:


> So can I bring Jake?? Would like to go fish the surf at sunrise, work from High Island to the South, cross the ferry and cruise to TCD for the event. Gonna turn this dog into a fishing road-hog.


Dogs have always been welcomed at gatherings.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

What about kids? I have never been to a gathering, I am assuming a family friendly event?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

adpostel said:


> What about kids? I have never been to a gathering, I am assuming a family friendly event?


I have not been to one either, but I know kids are welcome........more than MC.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> I have not been to one either, but I know kids are welcome........more than MC.


MC is a big kid....He is welcome. :smile:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

adpostel said:


> What about kids? I have never been to a gathering, I am assuming a family friendly event?


Kids are most welcome. If they are not excellent swimmers, please bring a pfd for them. The currents out there are tricky. Some string and chicken necks and a dip net should make for some good crabbing too.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

For once, just once, I was hoping there would be enough wind/waves to make an offshore fishing trip unappealing. Right now, the weekend weather is looking about as good as it gets for this time of year. I may well be chasing some fish, and come by in the afternoon/evening to see whats left of the gathering.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> MC is a big kid....He is welcome. :smile:


I stand corrected


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Good, because kids are looking forward to having a good time, I guess we'll bring the doggie too, we are really looking forward to it. BTW, my kids are all competitive swimmers, and I NEVER, NEVER let them play at the beach without a lifejacket on. I also never leave them to themselves in the water, even with the lifejacket on..... I wish other parents were the same way..... See ya'll there Oh, and I'll bring you a lifejacket MC........


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

adpostel said:


> Good, because kids are looking forward to having a good time, I guess we'll bring the doggie too, we are really looking forward to it. BTW, my kids are all competitive swimmers, and I NEVER, NEVER let them play at the beach without a lifejacket on. I also never leave them to themselves in the water, even with the lifejacket on..... I wish other parents were the same way..... *See ya'll there Oh, and I'll bring you a lifejacket MC.*.......


Thanks, Dad.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Too funny....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm trying to outsource a nice lookin woman to ride on back,,,, just to make me look good. Things ain't workin out that well. Any help would be greatly appreciated...:slimer:


Just call Long Pole... :cheers:


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I have never been able to make a 2 COOL event. Always something going on. We close at 1:00 on Saturday, I think I might run down !!! Be nice to meet more of you guys. Besides a 2 COOL sponsor should be there to monitor you guys, RIGHT !!!*

*Danny T*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Beware of shade poachers!   :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

You could prolly fill a pick up, drive the dike and sell them all!!! Man its hot!!! My A/C won't shut off during the afternoon hours.


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

I sure hope I can make it, but trailer is down bad wheel.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Didn't read all of it bit what time will be peak for everyone? Early afternoon?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Are golf carts allowed on the dike?

Never mind, found it:

*Q. Can I drive on the beach?*
A. Yes, but it is limited. *Only street-approved vehicles or golf carts.* Vehicles cannot exceed the posted dike speed limits and must be driven responsibly and with caution. *However, no dune buggies, go-carts, four-wheelers, and motorcycles are allowed on the beach.*


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I may get a chance to come .....one thing I would like to caution people of is swimming on the very end...I'm not referring to the dike beach...I'm referring to that little strip of beach at the very end.....That area has extremely strong currents...If your going to swim go down to the beach


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Due to the high tides, the beach on the side of the dike is currently underwater. The picnic stands are islands.

My plan is to get there about 10 AM or so. White EZ UP, yellow 2Cool shirt, and 2Cool banner on the tent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

NO Motorcycles ????... Better let Johnny Q know...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am sure the Victory will be there, Jim.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Looks like the tides are starting to reside somewhat this evening


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I would love to be able to meet a lot of you but a lot of yu have ill feeling about me and I am scared someone will try to hurt me.Hope you enjoy the get together. I cannot post again for another 28,800seconds


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> I would love to be able to meet a lot of you but a lot of yu have ill feeling about me and I am scared someone will try to hurt me.Hope you enjoy the get together. I cannot post again for another 28,800seconds


The worst hurtin' I think ever happened at one of these gatherings was Shaddy twistin' an ankle from steppin' wrong. Or somethin'. Or maybe my memory is wrong.

There was this fella that got wrestled to the ground like a piggy-tailed gurl whilst horsin' around oncest. But if his pride was hurtin' for more than a moment it sho didn't show. Much. :bounce:

I'm sure that your biggest danger is sunburn.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> NO Motorcycles ????... Better let Johnny Q know...


On the beach Tortuga. They gotta stay on the pavement.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There's pavement all the way up to the gathering spot and hard grass all around it. It's bike friendly. I just have too much stuff to bring to put on a bike. The WX is still looking nice. 86, clouds, and a nice breeze sounds good to me. 

Also, anyone wanting to do some fishing gear swapping or horse trading is welcome to bring a table or use the back of their truck. Several folks have asked and it's fine.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> I would love to be able to meet a lot of you but a lot of yu have ill feeling about me and _*I am scared someone will try to hurt me*._ Hope you enjoy the get together. I cannot post again for another 28,800seconds


Cut the drama, Ed. Trust me, nobody wants to hurt you.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> Cut the drama, Ed. Trust me, nobody wants to hurt you.


 But you on the other hand....lol
:wink:


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

you should all wear name tags like "Hi, My name is *** and my handle is ****" so the wrong people won't get knocked upside the head :work:


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

So how does the food situation work at the gatherings? Does everyone bring their own food/drinks and pits? Or is there one cooking station? I'm bringing my ice chest and drinks of course, just wondering what to plan for food situation?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> you should all wear name tags like "Hi, My name is *** and my handle is ****" so the wrong people won't get knocked upside the head :work:


You can be Mont for the day, and I will be BIGMIKE77  Better wear your track shoes, you might need to make a break for it.  JK.

At lot of us have shirts with our names on them and name tags also work great. I am bringing something cold for lunch, and plenty of water.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks MC, see, thats why I'm bringing you a lifejacket......

So is at least one person gonna have a smoker going? I will not be there till about 2 oclock, but I want to hit up the meat market tomorrow for some stuff to put in a smoker. Not looking for someone to smoke me a brisket or anything like that, just want to be sure there will be a smoker on hand to borrow.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

adpostel said:


> So how does the food situation work at the gatherings? Does everyone bring their own food/drinks and pits? Or is there one cooking station? I'm bringing my ice chest and drinks of course, just wondering what to plan for food situation?


Usually, there are quite a few guys who bring their own cookers and assortments of meats to cook like sausage, brisket, ribs, and stuffed jalapenos, etc, and they always seem more than happy to share their proud work with the masses.

Some people just bring their own bucket-o-chicken, sandwiches, chips, or whatever, and everyone brings their own ice chest full of their favorite libation.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm bringing the Ol Smokey and lots of charcoal. Whoever wants to use it is more than welcome.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

24Buds said:


> But you on the other hand....lol
> :wink:


Thanks, but don't worry about me. I'm always vigilant for any psycho losers who think they might want to slit my throat.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

V Bottom, 24Buds is the only one you have to worry about and MC will handle him. :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> V Bottom, 24Buds is the only one you have to worry about and MC will handle him. :rotfl:


 Me? I am harmless. I can't even poke a fish with a hook!:rotfl:


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Mont said:


> You can be Mont for the day, and I will be BIGMIKE77  Better wear your track shoes, you might need to make a break for it.  JK.
> 
> At lot of us have shirts with our names on them and name tags also work great. I am bringing something cold for lunch, and plenty of water.


 Well, the Moderator is not the person to be, especially if V goes postal for 8200 seconds or whatever the punishment was he keeps posting, LOL


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Well dang, I suppose I gotta come... Can't decide whether to bring Travel trailer, or boat, or crawfish to cook, or hot wings, or fishing gear... But I will have weapons and beer fer sure... LOL

Can't wait to see everyone, this should be a hoot...


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Man, I really wish we could go but the lake is calling our name so we wont be able to make it this time. It sounds like there is going to be a huge turnout. Stay safe and have fun.

Vitamin Sea and Mrs. Vitamin Sea


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I know it won't be cold tomorrow but some of the other weather issues may seem familiar to the veterans of TCD gatherings from years past. 20mph winds and 40% chance of rain...........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Be careful, Jack... If'n you get the rain and HAIL we got yestidday down on the dike manana....yore poor ol' bald head is gonna take a beating...:biggrin:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Be careful, Jack... If'n you get the rain and HAIL we got yestidday down on the dike manana....yore poor ol' bald head is gonna take a beating...:biggrin:


Not to worry Jim. I'll have it covered...so to speak! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

According to Wunderground there's a 50% chance of rain in Texas City tomorrow. My drive will be 3 1/2 hrs so this will be a last minute decission for me. I'll check again in the morning and if it stays the same I'll get on the road but if it increases I'll probably pass. 
Bob


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Actually, it's 40% for noon and increasing as the day wears on, with light winds according to the hourly forecast. Everyone can make their own call, though. I won't leave in the rain, but will leave for TCD at 10 AM if it's not raining or has quit. What's been happening today is hit or miss showers. I suspect that will remain the case until the heat of the day tomorrow fires them off again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm not going to be able to make it. FedEx is bringing me my new guitar amp and for what this thing cost's, I don't want it being left at the front door. Fender re-issue '65 Deluxe Reverbs aint cheap.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Rain coat, umbrella, rubber boots, tarp...check.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it. FedEx is bringing me my new guitar amp and for what this thing cost's, I don't want it being left at the front door. Fender re-issue '65 Deluxe Reverbs aint cheap.


He bro, if it comes early you could still whip on down and say howdy. :brew2:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> He bro, if it comes early you could still whip on down and say howdy. :brew2:


Possibility Jack, but man, this amp has 9 tubes, is a classic, and have been wanting one for 47 years. This is my dream amp and I doubt once I smell those tubes cooking, that Ill want to leave her. kisssm

I love you guys, but your guys. :rybka:

This is a thousand dollars worth of PRIMO American history that I have been dreaming of since I was 7 years old. I worked my whole lifetime to get to this point and payed my dues along the way, it's about me now. :dance:

Well have a beach gathering soon and get together then.

Thanks bro.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I know it won't be cold tomorrow but some of the other weather issues may seem familiar to the veterans of TCD gatherings from years past. 20mph winds and 40% chance of rain...........


Just hang on to something Jack and I know for sure you want melt.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Probably wont make it. Gotta go stick some fish


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Jack,

I know you're not going to believe this but I'm going to be there. It's been way too long seeing you guys and being one of the originals and the first 2Cooler to throw the very first dike gathering I feel...well rather sort of obligated.

Sure wish Reel Woman was going to be there. She could pass the "Foot in Mouth" award out again. Oh yea, I'll be wearing the very first, bright orange, official 2Cool Gathering T-shirt!

I can't stay long because of work on Sunday but I'll be there. What time is this thing going to get started and is anyone fishing mosquito island in the morning? Is Mosquito island even there anymore? Gosh, I haven't been there since prior tothe hurricane.

Shallow Minded

P.S. ~I'm still bummed out because nobody wanted to meet me in the other thread.....~sigh~


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> I know you're not going to believe this but I'm going to be there. It's been way too long seeing you guys and being one of the originals and the first 2Cooler to throw the very first dike gathering I feel...well rather sort of obligated.
> 
> ...


I'd like to meet ya brother and don't feel bummed. I got one vote and it was an "Oh yea, and Gary".

I think I got the one vote because I wear baggy's. :slimer:


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Hey Shallow, looks like Kim (Reel Woman), EZEd, myself and Jerry are going to make it down there for a while. Not sure what time we will be getting there, and not sure right now how long we can stay.....but WE'RE IN!!! 

Cant wait! 
Trudy


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Hope all of you have a great time, headed to the lake house at LBJ and then on to Dallas. Happy 4th of July to all, be safe.:flag::texasflag


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have to wait on AT&T to hook up my new uverse. Appointment is between 9 and11... Then I'm on the road....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> I know you're not going to believe this but I'm going to be there. It's been way too long seeing you guys and being one of the originals and the first 2Cooler to throw the very first dike gathering I feel...well rather sort of obligated.
> 
> ...


I wanna meet ya dude. I just forgot about ya... .


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Geeee, I'm getting all mushy feeling now :dance:

I'll be leaving the house from the Woodlands around 8:00. I have to work tomorrow (I get up at 2:45am) so I can't stay all day. Heck, most of you will probably still be up partying when I get up for work.

Hope to put some faces to the names.

S.M.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Got stuck working today myself so y'all have a great time and be safe!


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm at the end of the dike. Where is the gathering going to be???


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Right where you are - the end of the Dike. Last year, we were just parked all around the turnaround.


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

Thought so! Am I WAY to early? Don't see anything going on here...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mont, you have the Bat Ray? I need pics. :texasflag


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Aren't you going Gary?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

2277master said:


> Thought so! Am I WAY to early? Don't see anything going on here...


Uh, a little. 

I'll be out around 12:00-1:00, but I'm glad you're there. Hold the fort down for us. Mont said he'd be there around noon.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am heading that way shortly. I thought I was going to sleep in a bit this morning, but the dogs had other ideas. I should be there at 10 or so.


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds good!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Look for a black Dodge 4 by 4 LWB with a big ugly dude that looks like a cross between a nightmare and a bad trip


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> Look for a black Dodge 4 by 4 LWB with a big ugly dude that looks like a cross between a nightmare and a bad trip


MC is riding with you Mont?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Aren't you going Gary?


No Tod, I'm waiting on the Fed Ex guy. Post #145.

I keep looking out the door. lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> MC is riding with you Mont?


Now, now, now, Robert. Down, boy. That one'll cost you. :wink:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

We will be leaving Deer Park about 11:00. We may stop at the City Cafe for lunch. If we do we'll be down on the dike around 12:30. If we come straight down we should be there by about 11:45 to 12:00.


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

Mont, will look for you. If you need help setting anything up, be glad to lend a hand


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

We've had a couple of light rain showers down here this morning, and according to Channel 2's Mary Lee, this may be the trend all day. But everything has been light so far.

Several 2coolers have texted me. I'm sorry I haven't texted you back yet, but I haven't had any phone service for about an hour. It seems I can receive, but I can send.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Dang it. I'm gunna get wet on that bike hu..... Here I come anyway. :walkingsm


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> We've had a couple of light rain showers down here this morning, and according to Channel 2's Mary Lee, this may be the trend all day. But everything has been light so far.
> 
> Several 2coolers have texted me. I'm sorry I haven't texted you back yet, but I haven't had any phone service for about an hour. It seems I can receive, but I can send.


I'd text you too but I don't have your number.sad2sm

:slimer:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I was out there earlier and couldn't find anyone. Rill out about 10:30. Wanted to drop some of ny pickles to Mont.

Ill try an make it back around 5-6

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Anybody still out there?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm home now. I did the Harley rider dude and missed all the rain.... M great time guys. Loved it. I had the iPhone in 1hand and the throttle in the other.... Missed every storm all the way home. I'm dry and home...... Mont. I loved it when you turned my Harley into a moped"...


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm home now. I did the Harley rider dude and missed all the rain.... M great time guys. Loved it. I had the iPhone in 1hand and the throttle in the other.... Missed every storm all the way home. I'm dry and home...... Mont. I loved it when you turned my Harley into a moped"...


I knew you could it.


----------

